# More on Marines, UAVs and Helos



## Kirkhill (16 Nov 2005)

Ah heck, its getting harder to figure out where to file this stuff -  Joint ops, UAVs, Helos, Arty, FOOs - any or all of the above.

Presumably there was a counter-battery radar involved in this somewhere as well.



> Eyes in the Skies Keep Insurgents on Defensive
> 
> 
> (Source: US Marine Corps; issued Nov. 15, 2005)
> ...



http://www.defense-aerospace.com/cgi-bin/client/modele.pl?session=dae.16753036.1132153995.Q3tMi8Oa9dUAACDjIrY&modele=jdc_34


----------

